# my guys



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

hey! so i have only had these boys for a couple of days, and i'm new at the whole pet rat thing.... but i must say. these boys have captured my heart








this is Remy








and this is Emile


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

The longer you have them the more you'll love them. It's awesome once you can tell they return your affection.

Emile looks a lot like our girl Willow.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Very very adorable!!!


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

So cute!! Love the names too!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

VERY cute... Emile reminds me of one of my rats!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

so, i changed emile's name to gusteau. calling him emile all the time seemed wierd and emile and remi sort of sound the same so i didn't want any confusion.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

They are adorable! 

I've never heard of the name Gusteau, but it sounds sweet!!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

the names are from the movie ratatoille. the movie inspired me to get rats. i'm so happy i got them!
anyway, remi is the name of the rat in the movie and gusteau is the name of the chef who inspires remi to cook. 
we've been calling gusteau gus for short though


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

gorgeous!!! they look really sweet!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww, I love your little hooded boy, he's so cute! And I think the names are adorable as well ^^


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Aww they're adorable!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

good luck! and there verry cute


----------

